# الرجاء من مهندسي الاتصالات ...



## أسد القدس (31 يناير 2010)

الرجاء من مهندسي الاتصالات في الملتقى اثراء الملتقى بالمعلومات الكافية عن هندسة الاتصالات وأيضا البرامج التي تهم قسم الاتصالات باشرافهم الخاص لا نريد فقط أسماء على الملتقى بل نريد ما هو مفيد .... نحن كطلاب علم نريد أن نتزود من هذا الملتقى الواسع بما هو مفيد ليس مجرد أن نتصفح بلا فائدة ... فرجائنا الحار بكم وباخصة مشرفي الاتصالات مثل " م. فايز عيسى ... " أن تساعدوننا وتقدموا ما هو جديد ويلبي متطلبات الجامعات لأننا حقيقة في هذه الجامعات لا نأخذ ما هو كاف وانما هو مجرد معلومات لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع ..............
أملي بكم كبير بأن توجدوا نوعا من البيئة التعليمية التي تستفيد قدر الإمكان ..........
شكرا لكم .............................. وساعدوننا بكل ما هو مفيد ولا تبخلو علينا لانكم مسؤولون عن هذا العلم


----------



## نــوف (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكلة مهندسين الاتصالات التطرف ... اما يكون مهندس فاهم جدا .. او يكون مهندس فجأة تخرج مايدري كيف ... مافي وسط والمشكلة الثانية ان المهندس الفاهم جدا اذا اشتغل بعد التخرج في مكان ماله علاقة بالاتصالات يفقد كل امل بربط النظرية بالتطبيق .. 
وفي مشكلة ثالثة .. الخجل الكل يدخل علشان يقرا بس لانه يعتقد اذا ساهم في موضوع بمعلومات يمكن تكون مو دقيقة راح يحرج نفسه ... مع ان الخطا اذا صحح يثبت .. والصحيح اذا نوقش يفتح مدارك جديدة ..
طيب مهندس اسد اقترح ان تبدأ موضوع في الاتصالات وادعوا الكل يتناقشون فيه حتى لو كان الجواب ما اعرف ..


----------



## أسد القدس (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,
حياك الله أخي نوف ... أنا أريد من المهندسين القائمين على الملتقى تفعيل الملتقى بما هو مفيد ,, أنا اساعي طالب ... أريد منهم ان يعطونا أرضية من المعلومات البسيطة في الاتصالات ... أن يوفروا لنا البرامج التي تخص هندسة الاتصالات ....
هنالك أخي كثير من المعلومات التي يجب أن يعرفها الطالب ... ونحن نعد هذا أوقع منتدى في ايصال المعلومات للطلبة ....
نريد ان نعرف ونتعلم ماذا يجب علينا القيام به بعد التخرج ........... أصارحكم جميعا بأن ما نأخذه في الجامعات لا يتعلق الا فقط بـ 5% من التطبيق العملي هذا ما أشعره ....
الدعوة لكل مهندسي الاتصالات في الملتقى أصحاب الضمائر المؤمنة مساعدتنا قدر الامكان في تعل هذا التخصص ....
وشكرا لمشاركاتكم ...........


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

ان شاء الله


----------



## abd_alkaraim (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك اله فيك أخي أسد كلامك مهم جدا جدا


----------



## abd_alkaraim (7 فبراير 2010)

لكن سؤال من فضلك أخي أسد كيف تقترح أن نبدأ بهكذا موضوع


----------



## أسد القدس (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي abd هنالك مواضيع كثيرة منها لا الحصر : كيفية تشفير البيانات ونقلها ... كيفية تصميم الانتنا .... كيفية عمل وتصميم دوائر تقوم ب التضمين AM mod & pulse Mod .......................................


----------



## haroush5 (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى كلامك 100فى المية صحيح انا اتحدث على نفسى مهندس اتصالات واغلب عملى فى الراديوات ادا كان عندك اى سوال فى الراديو وكيفيتة الصيانة والمشاكل الراديووالموجات vhf,hf.grond/air 
تفضل ان شاء الله لا ابخل عليكم فى ما اعلمه والله اعلم


----------



## wireless_man (8 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور أخي على هذا الطرح وإنشاء الله , يتجاوب معك ومعنا جميع مهندسين المنتدى .*


----------



## shaheed99 (18 فبراير 2010)

شكراًجزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed.obaya (21 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (22 فبراير 2010)

كلام جميل بس مش بيأثر فى ناس كتير بصراحة


----------



## popo56 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عايز اعرف الدورات الهامه


----------



## popo56 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو الرد


----------



## النجـــع (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

كلام جميل بصراحة 

ولكن انا اقترح ان يبدأ احد الاخوة من مهندسي الاتصالات بانشاء دورة في مبادئ الاتصالات او اساسيات الاتصال 
وكما اقترح ان يبدأ احد مهندسي الشبكات الموسعة wan فيس بدأدورة في الشبكات الموسعة لانها تستغل موارد الاتصالات وترتبط بشركات الاتصالات لتكون الفكرة واضحة 

اما عن نفسي فانا مهندس كمبيوتر وفجاة تم تنسيبي في العمل منذ فترة لفريق الشبكات الموسعة مع انه لا زالت خبرتي بسيطة في هدا المجال ولكن ادا تريدون اي شي تتفضلون واتمنى ان اعرف اجابته 

وبصراحة وللامانة استفدت من المنتدى وبادي في دراسة بعض الكتب التي حملتها من هدا المنتدى العامر ولكن الامر يتطلب دورة منظمة من قبل احد المحترفين

تحياتي واحترامي للجميع


----------



## alihaskar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الفكرة 100% صحيحة
اذ انني جديد على المنتدى لكن احببته
انا طالب هندسة كهرباء و اتصالات سنة اولى 
طبعا لم ادحل الهندسة من الباب بكنني بفضل المنتدى اصبحت اكثر خبرة عن السابق

لكن المنتدى ما زال يفتقر الكثير من الاشياء


----------



## النجـــع (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن اعرف المشرف على المنتدى واتمنى ان يقوم بترشيح احد الاخوة المهندسين للبدء في دورة في الاتصالات 

او نقوم بفتح ورش عمل تفاعلية ونتناقش حول اي فكرة او موضوع عغن الاتصالات 

ايش رايكم ؟

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أسد القدس (18 سبتمبر 2010)

رأيك كثييير ممتاز وانا من جهتي ادعم هذا الرأي وحتى انني طالبت الادرة ان تقوم بفتح صندوق المحادثات بين الاعضاء حتى يتمكنوا من الاطلاع السريع غلى ما هو جديد وتبادل الأفكار 
شكرا


----------

